# Tire replacements



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone replaced the stock GY fuel max tires with other brands or other Goodyears? I have 34K on my CTD and not sure if the original tires will see 40K so I'm not too impressed with tire life with the fuel max. They are also getting much loader from road noise as they wear out (to be expected). The fuel max tires are not all that expensive, but not cheap either so anybody with other tire info out there that wants to share would be helpful.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Go michelin. They always impress me with ride comfort, tread life, and how quiet they are


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

money_man said:


> Go michelin. They always impress me with ride comfort, tread life, and how quiet they are
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


+1 on Michelin. When I was younger we put a set of Michelin's on our SUV that were rated for like 75k and we got close to 90k out of them. We pulled a camper literally anywhere from top of MI to the bottom of FL and everything in between more times than I remember...we definitely didn't baby the tires and they still lasted much longer than they should have. 

Pretty shocked you're need replacements soon. My 1st cruze had 8k on it before it was totaled and tires looked brand new still.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

From what others have said, there are two versions of the FuelMax, because GM had Goodyear make the OEM tire to a unique spec that varies from the replacement FuelMax. So, watch for that if you go with a new FuelMax. I hate Goodyear tires to begin with, so I'm not a fan of these OEM tires. However, they haven't been as bad a disappointment as I expected, with the exception of 1 puncture-related flat (in my experience Goodyears are extremely prone to puncture damage, compared to other brands). They got me through the first winter OK (between 5000 and 18,000 on the odometer), but this winter, with 26,500 I'm starting to feel a little unsteady on them. 

I'm still on the fence whether to replace them to have new rubber for the winter or try to stick it out through the winter and replace them next fall. Either way, I know I'm not going with the OEM tire again. I've actually already got the next tire picked out - the Kumho Ecsta PA31.










http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel

Might even stop in to see my tire guy next week for a quote. Surveys and reviews on the tire are great. The Kumho KL61 tires I've got on my Jeep have been great for the 4 years/16,000 miles I've had them, and the KR21 tires on my wife's van look like they're going to exceed the 85,000 mile warranty and have been the clear winner among the 3 different kind of tires we've tried on that vehicle. The PA31 isn't labeled as a Low Rolling Resistance tire, but in the Tire Rack tests, they actually got better fuel economy than 3 tires that were LRR, so I'm not worried, and at $86 per tire, it would take a lot of fuel economy lost to make up the difference in cost to the other tires I considered. 

Other tires I would consider for this vehicle are:

Perelli Cinturato P7 (good reviews from another CruzeTalk member)
Continental PureContact
Yokahama AVID ENVigor

I also thought about the Bridgestone DriveGuard (a run-flat tire) since we have no spare in the Diesel, but I think the extra weight would hurt fuel economy too much.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

^^ I've heard Run Flats ride awful as well...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> ^^ I've heard Run Flats ride awful as well...


That also entered my mind. While they might be nice for getting out of a tough situation, the cost of the tire, plus the cost of extra fuel to turn it would add up to enough that I could afford a couple of tows for the money I'd be putting into the tires.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I believe GM will cover that with Roadside anywho ;p


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I like the Conti DWS that we have on ours.. No complaints at all about traction or ride noise/comfort.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would be between the Pirelli P7 and Conti PureContact (I own this one - fantastic tire, very pleased with it). 

Yoko Avid - fantastic grip in wet and dry, really extremely bad in snow if that matters, and poor tread life. We don't run winter tires in these parts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Since I got my first car 29 years ago I've always run goodyear or michelin. With the exception of nokian for snow tires starting last year.

My preference is to stay with the factory TPC Spec tire.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Since I got my first car 29 years ago I've always run goodyear or michelin. With the exception of nokian for snow tires starting last year.
> 
> My preference is to stay with the factory TPC Spec tire.


I've always hated Goodyear but I've been pleasantly surprised by the oem goodyears. I may buy a new set when mine wear out although more than likely I will do what I always do and buy a michelin LRR set


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I changed my Fuel Maxs to Triple Treads @ 35K on my Eco and after about 1 month I went back in and traded the Triple Treds to get another set of Fuel Maxs. The ride with the TTs was awful. I thought to change for the Winter in Cincinnati but the ride quality said it all to me.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

On the tire replacement front, I'd be interested if anyone can recommend one that improves steering feel -- my main complaint with my new diesel. OEM Goodyears ride nicely, but I'd be happily give up 1-2mpg to have a better idea about whats going on up front..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm running the Perelli Cinturato P7 (I'm the other CT member) and other than a 1-2 MPG drop they're an excellent tire.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I put the Perelli P7's on my wifes Civic last spring and she just loves them. I will probably get them when I take my snows off this spring.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> I changed my Fuel Maxs to Triple Treads @ 35K on my Eco and after about 1 month I went back in and traded the Triple Treds to get another set of Fuel Maxs. The ride with the TTs was awful. I thought to change for the Winter in Cincinnati but the ride quality said it all to me.


Currious what PSI you had the Triple treads at.... its a much heavier tire to begin with(stiffer sidewall), if you had it had high PSI(above 38) that might be why the ride was so harsh. 

If I remember correctly the triple tread of 2lbs heavier per tire than the fuel max.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I put 58,500 mi. on my OEM FuelMax tires. Replaced them with another set. Tirerack showed two types. I chose the lighter of the two with 1/32 less tread depth. Now at 98,500 mi. (40,000 mi on these tires) they still have good tread and I couldn't be happier with the ride and handling.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Curious what PSI you had the Triple treads at.... its a much heavier tire to begin with(stiffer sidewall), if you had it had high PSI(above 38) that might be why the ride was so harsh.
> 
> If I remember correctly the triple tread of 2lbs heavier per tire than the fuel max.


 I thought that also. I had the tires at recommended PSI of 35. On top of the harsh ride was the noise. I did fool around with the PSI a little but over all I didn't like the ride so I traded them for the Fuel Maxes. I like the ride but IDK if MPG is affected much by the tires as much as everything else I have done to my car and the cold weather(tune, remove the tune) You've read the saga. I am tuned now and only run 93 octane Shell. But I am 95% city driving and lots of construction and traffic.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

I replaced the OEM Fuel Max tires at the 15K mile mark. The GY's just didn't cut it for me in handling and numb steering feel coupled with the marshmallow suspension. This feeling got worse with snow fall. I replaced them with Vogue Signature V tires due to an awesome deal at the time. 

These tires have a 60K mile warranty and have 11/32 tread depth. Handling and traction have improved in all departments especially in the wet and snow. The only down side is these tires are HEAVY weighing in at 26 lbs! A full 7 lbs. heavier than OEM but the benefits outweigh any fuel economy losses. My tire pressure doesn't fluctuate as much now and I have control in the turns and roll over pot-holes like pebbles. It's winter here, so my tires are at 43/45psi, but when it was warmer out I had them at 40/42psi. 

Overall, when your'e looking for tire just remember no matter what you buy you'll likely take a fuel economy hit since the OEM Fuel Max weighs 19 lbs. The other non-OEM tires seems to fall in 21-24 lb. range. with a few heavy stranglers like the GY TripleTred and these Vogue Signature V's.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

This is really helpful/encouraging; don't know if I can wait 40K for this upgrade tho!. I had Continental proContacts on my last car and there were excellent -- quiet, grippy, good feel & surprisingly good in snowy conditions


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I replaced my OE tires at 80K, I went with the same tire. I'm at 125K now and it looks like I have several miles left.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well after looking further into a tire replacement I have decided I'll be the first to jump in the "pool" and try something new, the Bridgestone Drive Guard run flats. If I lose a mile or two due to the tire weight and gain a better ride, better traction, longer tire life, and the ability to go 50 miles on a flat, my decision is pretty much done. I'll let everyone know how they work out after I give them a good trial. BTW, they claim these run flats are not your old style run flats, we will see!


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

On my 2012 1LT 6MT, my factory tires wore out around 44k. We were living in the Sioux Falls, SD area and they were downright scary in the snow. I went with the Continental PureContact and they were fantastic in the snow, wet weather, etc. I think i'll go for another set when the factory tires are due for replacement on the CTD(17k currently).


Truthfully, I've thought about replacing them sooner. On our way home from St. Louis this weekend we hit some pretty good rain on I-69 on our way to Dallas, and they sure seemed much more prone to hydroplaning than any other tire I've owned in the past.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I got had my Kumho PA31 tires (that I mentioned earlier in this thread) installed today at 31,000 miles. The OEM Goodyears were only bearable on winter roads last year when they were brand new, but now a year later, even though they still had 5/32-6/32 of tread left, I just couldn't take it anymore and traded them out. I'm expecting good things from these based on the reviews I've read, and the drive home was pretty good, so hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah those OEM goodyears ride like crap but they do seem to last!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep Eco tires only like snow when new. Completely dif rent car when they get 20k on them.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Strange...this post. My tires at 30k look like they will last another 10k comfortably. Our duaghter has 34K on her CTD and she's interested in the prices as well, so I went to our local tire guys and asked. They quoted Michelin Defenders at $713.63, Michelin Premier at $787.92, Goodyear Assurance at $578.46 and Firestone FR 710 at $565.05. I certainly am not paying $200 more for Michelin tires. Interesting all of those mentioned had at least 65K mileage warranty, except the Goodyears that had 0 mileage warranty. Interesting. Didn't look at Pirrellis or others, but will when I get serious about buying.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anybody tried the hankook ventus v12 evo2s?


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

warloc said:


> Well after looking further into a tire replacement I have decided I'll be the first to jump in the "pool" and try something new, the Bridgestone Drive Guard run flats. If I lose a mile or two due to the tire weight and gain a better ride, better traction, longer tire life, and the ability to go 50 miles on a flat, my decision is pretty much done. I'll let everyone know how they work out after I give them a good trial. BTW, they claim these run flats are not your old style run flats, we will see!


Run flats ride awful.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

warloc said:


> Well after looking further into a tire replacement I have decided I'll be the first to jump in the "pool" and try something new, the Bridgestone Drive Guard run flats. If I lose a mile or two due to the tire weight and gain a better ride, better traction, longer tire life, and the ability to go 50 miles on a flat, my decision is pretty much done. I'll let everyone know how they work out after I give them a good trial. BTW, they claim these run flats are not your old style run flats, we will see!


I thought about those for a while, and thought of those same considerations. I thought I could live with most of them for the peace of mind of knowing that I could get home or to a town with all the long distance rural driving I do, but in the end, the price is what kept me away. I'll be interested to hear how they work out.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

iedgar10 said:


> Has anybody tried the hankook ventus v12 evo2s?


I have them on my '05 CTS-V. For that car, I love them. Great grip wet or dry and quiet, but it's a summer only tire. I'm really hard on them and usually only get 12,000 miles out of a set of rears. On a Cruze, I'm sure they'll last much longer.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished price matching with Discount Tire and will be getting the Gereral Altimax RT43's installed this Saturday for $442.38 OTD. FWIW, I have 67,000 miles on my OE Fuel Max with still 3/32 - 4/32 tread remaining. I never liked Goodyear but I sure can't complain about these tires!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My experience with the OEM tires wasn't so great...










25k miles...


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm running the Perelli Cinturato P7 (I'm the other CT member) and other than a 1-2 MPG drop they're an excellent tire.


I bought the same tires after 1 slight encounter with a curb and the sidewall was peeled and 2 flats with the Goodyears. No issues since then.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I put the Perelli Cinturato P7's in my wifes Civic last year and she is very happy with them too!


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I waited too long ordering my tire replacements and when I ordered a set of Bridgestone run flats I got an email that they were backordered. The original tires were pretty much gone at 42K and I ended up with the same GY's. Going to run them a little higher in pressure this time around (42 psi). I forgot how nice they rode when new and a lot less $ than the Bridgestone's too!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm bumping my oe tires to 50 this spring. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> My experience with the OEM tires wasn't so great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drove them hard?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

